# Arabian Lines - your opinions/experiences?



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm just curious on everyone's opinions and/or experiences with some of the various Arabian lines (Crabbet, Domestic, Egyptian, Polish, Russian, Shagya). What do you like/dislike about the general temperment and conformation of each line, which do you have experience with? Which do you prefer?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Just by looks, I'm not fond of Polish. Those I've seen have more of a snub nose, and look almost like a QH/Arab cross, to me. JMHO


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I've owned a majority of Straight Eqyptians, some Crabbet, Spanish, and Polish. I like an arab that looks like an arab without club feet, calf knees, cow hocks etc. All of the strains and families have their pros and cons. I leaned more towards SE for their history. All have type that varies good and bad. I have seen beautiful Arabs in all.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I like the SE, although the ones I've encountered tend to run hotter than the others.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Not a fan of the SEs, especially the Al Khamsa horses. They've been inbred -excuse me- _linebred_ so much they're fugly, stupid, and over reactive. They look like bad cartoon caricatures of the original breed.

There _are_ some nice SEs, but I happen to think they're few and far between. There used to be plenty of SEs that I liked. Nowadays, not so much.

Give me a good Crabbet bred horse. They come closer to the original ideal than any of the other wasp waisted, swan necked, massive jibbahed monstrosities.

Oh, and regardless of its breeding, if it's not registered it's a GRADE, and can't be shown at breed shows. So if someone's interested in showing at Arabian Regionals, their horse needs to be registered and shown at A rated breed shows in order to qualify for Regionals. Can't just show up at Regionals without winning at the lower levels and qualifying first.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

From which line was the sire Gdansk? I used to ride one of his daughters (or was that granddaughter??) I was new to horses then, so none of that mattered to me. The horse, tho, was a really nicely built mare.


----------



## sahararae (Aug 29, 2011)

i like all Arabians. From A big dip in the head to Non at all. i have a Crabbet Arabian Last of her good breed..  She is getting old...  But the crabbets carry such good attitudes that everyone needs one! lol


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

In my experience:

The SE ones I've dealt with although magnificent looking remind me of small ceramic dolls that should be left on a shelf to avoid breakage. They also have had a tendency to be much "hotter" which I think is in part due to so much halter breeding. They want that showy, snorty, hot look in the halter classes so that's what they breed for. I've also heard a lot of stories about Morafic bred SE's being extremely tempermental and hard to handle at times.

Crabbet - I've only dealt with one really. I loved him to death as he was my first horse but he left my butt walking home more times than I could count! I think they have an exceptional work ethic but can definitely have their days of doing what they want.

I have no experience (YET) with Polish lines although I have heard they tend to be built and bred for more athleticism which I hope is true! I'll let you all know how it goes as my mostly Polish boy comes home in October.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Personally, I love my polish bred mares, both good looking with a brain. I love the Varian and Khemosabi lines best. I don't care for the type which look like breyer models and are just as fragile.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> From which line was the sire Gdansk? I used to ride one of his daughters (or was that granddaughter??) I was new to horses then, so none of that mattered to me. The horse, tho, was a really nicely built mare.


Gdansk was a pure Polish Bask son. Small, but very prepotent, he produced some beauties. I have two mares with Gdansk breeding. DS Magic's Royalty is a grand-daughter of his son Duel, top 10 English Pleasure Champion. Magic is carrying on the tradition of excelling in the ring with a recent win this weekend in Sport Horse and also won Reserve Champion. I also have her daughter- double Duel/Gdansk.
She is Polish and 67.75% Crabbet. I love the Polish and Crabbet Arabians. They have great minds, great work ethics, calm demeanor, dense bone typically, and are very athletic. They aren't wispy and overbred. You couldn't ask for a better companion.

Of course I love the Phara Arabians, but they are also Crabbet bred, but there's another thread about them, so I'll leave it others to read about them there if they like.

Arabian horses - Gilbriar Arabian Horses in Texas, Gdansk


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That's interesting that you mare Magic was of the Gdansk line. The mare I rode looked a bit like your's, even being a flea bitten gray. She is about 30 now.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> That's interesting that you mare Magic was of the Gdansk line. The mare I rode looked a bit like your's, even being a flea bitten gray. She is about 30 now.


They are wonderful horses. I have read Gdansk was a kind stallion. Must be his disposition passed on well. Glad you've seen her pics on here. I'll bet your girl was/is a wonderful mare if breeding is any indication..


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If I had to pick a Straight I'd probably go Russian, though Polish would be a very very close 2nd. My favorite domestic cross is Russian/Polish/Spanish and I tend to try to keep my breeding kind of 2/3 Russian/Polish and 1/3 Spanish in ratio. I like Russian/Polish horses for their substance, size and brains, Spanish for the huge eye and lovely demeanor. The 2 or 3 together....fantastic, IMO.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> If I had to pick a Straight I'd probably go Russian, though Polish would be a very very close 2nd. My favorite domestic cross is Russian/Polish/Spanish and I tend to try to keep my breeding kind of 2/3 Russian/Polish and 1/3 Spanish in ratio. I like Russian/Polish horses for their substance, size and brains, Spanish for the huge eye and lovely demeanor. The 2 or 3 together....fantastic, IMO.


I think a lot of breeders need to take into consideration that although these straight lines are great on paper they are seriously limiting themselves to extreme "line breeding" of the same horses repeatedly and creating horses with limited abilities.


----------



## SunStarArabians (Aug 25, 2011)

**Bask and temperament*



Druydess said:


> They are wonderful horses. I have read Gdansk was a kind stallion. Must be his disposition passed on well. Glad you've seen her pics on here. I'll bet your girl was/is a wonderful mare if breeding is any indication..


Carol Lyons related her own story of meeting *Bask once, she described him as smaller than he usually appeared but because he was so balanced he appeared larger than he actually was. His disposition was wonderful according to her, and I'm sure that Gdansk was as well. I've worked with a few daughters of his and have to say that they were excellent producers!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

It's funny, but when I speak to Polish owners they say their horses are the most athletic, when I speak to SE owners they say their horses are the most athletic, and so on! Me, I like Arabians...period. My mare is SE and she is a diva to the max, but I can jump on her and ride after a long layoff and she is the best. She is bred to a Polish stallion and I can't wait to see the foal!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Poco1220 said:


> Crabbet - I've only dealt with one really. I loved him to death as he was my first horse but he left my butt walking home more times than I could count!


I am sorry but I just have to say that this made me laugh way too hard.
Silly horse, did he not realize that just gave you more time to get angry?



Poco1220 said:


> I think a lot of breeders need to take into consideration that although these straight lines are great on paper they are seriously limiting themselves to extreme "line breeding" of the same horses repeatedly and creating horses with limited abilities.


Yes, some breeders forget to look outside their box that they stare into with their rose colored glasses.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Crossover said:


> Personally, I love my polish bred mares, both good looking with a brain. I love the Varian and Khemosabi lines best. I don't care for the type which look like breyer models and are just as fragile.


Varian has nice stock.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I love horses in general but even though I ride QH's now, I will always have a place in my heart for Arabs. It saddens me how they tie a bag on the end of a lunge whip to "perk" them up when presenting them to clients or fellow breeders. When I see a mare with her baby snorting at the bag the handler has in his hand, I want to cry. It's sad to me. I've known horses that if they don't "fire" up in halter class despite beautiful conformation and type, they didn't place well. I realize Arabs can be hotter than other breeds but if these horses were raised on a ranch, exposed to a variety of things, you would see a different Arab. Some of the Arabs are "off the wall" because breeders and judges make them that way, it is encouraged. That isn't a true representation of the Arabian horse.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

goneriding said:


> Some of the Arabs are "off the wall" because breeders and judges make them that way, it is encouraged. That isn't a true representation of the Arabian horse.


Very true. I just saw this at a show this weekend and it was heartbreaking. A National Champion scared to death of his handler with the most crooked legs there are, but it's ok; he "meets the standard" because he has the right backing, a famous name, and comes from money..

Not a true representation of the breed at all. I'll stick to Pharas and Crabbets..


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Mine is CMK breeding. Don't know enough about conformation to know if she is good or bad...at $1200, I doubt she would be a show winning anything. Her sire was Gazarr (Gazarr++ - A Black Horse Community)

She has more endurance than I ever will, has days where she is as sweet as butter and days where...well, I haven't ridden her in months as I try to work with her spook-factor. When she gets a bit wound up, she just floats on air - but air doesn't seem to be what I land on! Although the floaty thing is fun to watch from the ground...which is where I end up when she gets wound up.

From a couple of years ago, with my oldest daughter riding her:


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I disagree with the SE stereotype. It's all about breeding. I love my SE and his inquisitive, loving, goofy personality. He's not hot by any means and is "halter-bred" through and through. Sure, he's expressive and silly, but he's just like any other line as far as that goes. 

I like them all from super typey to flat-faced. I prefer mine a little more on the typey side because that's what sets him apart from the other breeds. I think all the lines have beautiful ideal types and variations, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

I just love Arabians. The SE, Crabbet, Russians, and Pharas seems to be my faves because I tend to like stallions and horses from those lines.

But my dream Arabian is the Black Stallion.Not sure what he is from.lol


----------



## SunStarArabians (Aug 25, 2011)

*Cass Ole*



WildJessie said:


> I just love Arabians. The SE, Crabbet, Russians, and Pharas seems to be my faves because I tend to like stallions and horses from those lines.
> 
> But my dream Arabian is the Black Stallion.Not sure what he is from.lol


The Black Stallion was Cass Ole, sired by Al-Marah Cassanova (*Raffles) and out of La Bahia (Hanad)...absolutely lovely Crabbet/Kellogg pedigree (and horse)!! Al-Marah's breeding program is still going strong although I do not know if they would still have any close relatives.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of SE Arabians just looks-wise (I haven't had much experience with them personally). To me, the majority of them don't really look like they could survive a long day of work based solely on their bone structure. I'm sure they could and would survive, just the fact that they look like they couldn't, for the most part, kinda puts me off.

My favorite are Polish bred Arabs. I love love love how they're generally chunkier but not to chunky. Lacey is heavily Polish bred (with a smidge of Crabbet) and I love her look. She definitely looks like an Arab and she has the Arab personality that I love but she also has the bone structure to go all day over all kinds of terrain and not really be any worse for wear, even at 26 years old!

However, I love Arabians as a general rule so I wouldn't not get one I was interested in because it was SE instead of Polish, yknow?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> I'm not a huge fan of SE Arabians just looks-wise (I haven't had much experience with them personally). To me, the majority of them don't really look like they could survive a long day of work based solely on their bone structure. I'm sure they could and would survive, just the fact that they look like they couldn't, for the most part, kinda puts me off.


Don't let their daintiness fool you, they can go all day long and them some! But, I'm like you...I just like Arabians.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree. They can certainly go all day long and then wonder why they had to stop when they're done. That's how mine is. He'll longe all day at a walk, trot, canter, doesn't matter. He loves running the whole time and hasn't really slowed down any since I first got him a year and a half ago as a long yearling, but his stamina sure has increased, lol. I'll be looking into competitive trail riding and then hopefully endurance in the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I like the arab look, but I'm not fan of very "dishy" faces (although I know only certain lines have them). As for lineage - I'm totally dumb on that...  

BTW, this clip was posted while back on forum, and for some reason I really liked it...






P.S. Sorry if my post is somewhat not on topic...


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

*Which horse is this?*



bsms said:


> Mine is CMK breeding. Don't know enough about conformation to know if she is good or bad...at $1200, I doubt she would be a show winning anything. Her sire was Gazarr (Gazarr++ - A Black Horse Community)
> 
> She has more endurance than I ever will, has days where she is as sweet as butter and days where...well, I haven't ridden her in months as I try to work with her spook-factor. When she gets a bit wound up, she just floats on air - but air doesn't seem to be what I land on! Although the floaty thing is fun to watch from the ground...which is where I end up when she gets wound up.
> 
> From a couple of years ago, with my oldest daughter riding her:


What is your mares name? The link you posted to ABH shares posts that I made in reference to th Gazarr question what seems like a lifetime ago. Would love to know who your mare is 

Denise Gainey


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

HGEsquire said:


> What is your mares name? The link you posted to ABH shares posts that I made in reference to th Gazarr question what seems like a lifetime ago. Would love to know who your mare is
> 
> Denise Gainey


Her registered name is something like Zara Mia, but I'd have to dig out the paperwork to know. Just Mia around here. I know close to nothing about Arabians & their bloodlines. Your posts on that link contains everything I 'know'! Thank you.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I like all of them! I've never owned a specific line though, mostly mixtures of polish and crabbet. I did go take a look at a beauty bred by North Arabians (I know they are halter horses, but I don't know what lines) He was being sold by a third party, so I am not tryin to bash NA, since I have no idea how he was trained. He was gorgeous, but kinda psycho... Hold the kinda. This is coming from someone who likes hot horses. He was my only bad Arabian experience though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Bred my bay SE mare to him and foaled a beautiful bay filly back in 2001. I had to euthanize her a few years back due to OCD in her stifle. I still like his type and structure to this day. Abraxas Arabians in California bred him. When I bred my mare to him, Chapel Hill Farms owned him. The owner of Abraxas Arabians has an educated mind when it comes to breeding these horses. 

Abraxas Halimaar


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Abraxasarabians, arabian horses, egyptian horses, arabian stallions, egyptian arabians, arabians for sale


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Not a fan of the SEs, especially the Al Khamsa horses. They've been *inbred* -excuse me- _*linebred*_ so much they're fugly, stupid, and over reactive. They look like bad cartoon caricatures of the original breed.


*WARNING:* fftopic: *RANT*
O M G--I am a crusader against ANY animal INBREEDING!!
Just in my lifetime I have seen the direct result of inbreeding dogs when my friend (in the 1980's) had a 1 yo Lab with hip displaysia. Then, I discovered that the BKC has been rewarding inbreeding in dogs for >150 years. TB's have the WORST feet, plus leg, back and heart problems because of inbreeding. When I was a kid NOBODY had an Arab with bad feet. Now it's not hard to find them, because of inbreeding. CC danced around cutting QH's and their inbred health problems in the last 2 programs re: Austrailian cutting horses. I guess he was making the point that they outcross and get a healthier horse.
Inbreeding, in a day and age when communication has Never been faster, and animal transport is the easiest it has even been is uncalled for and SLOPPY and LAZY. It's unconscionable when it is deliberate. Why or why would anybody in their right mind would deliberately cause the pain and suffering of a horse whose future is ALways going to be undetermined, since we cannot predict who gets to live a long and useful life, and who will die young, by breeding them to break down when they are young?
I am old enough to have seen lots of horses sold to a "good home", because their health was compromised, but those people sold them again, and they got passed on until the meat market bought them.
Sorry about the rant, but perhaps someone will think twice and prevent a horse's suffering.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I realized that I wasn't clear. I was referring to inbreeding as father/daughter crosses, mother/son crosses--closely related animals bred to each OTHER, not within the breed itself.
and YES, it's still done. Despicable.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmm, I have a very special, big, smart pure polish boy, but I'm not sure about his look. A LOT of people think he is a quarab. :/

Al-brando Arabian


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Poco1220 said:


> I think a lot of breeders need to take into consideration that although these straight lines are great on paper they are seriously limiting themselves to extreme "line breeding" of the same horses repeatedly and creating horses with limited abilities.


I don't disagree with you there. I prefer horses that are outcrossed for hybrid (though strictly speaking in horses they aren't hybrids) vigor. When linebreeding to set certain traits I think a lot of folks forget that while you may need to set certain good traits, you run just as much risk of setting the bad ones you want to avoid. When looking at horses to breed, I try to see that if any linebreeding occurs it's not too close up in the pedigree. 

Inbreeding (father to daughter, mother to son, full brother to sister) I try to stay away from all together.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have always loved the Polish Arabs, but with my aquisition of a Gainey bred mare (through the sire, but a double Ferzon G-daughter) I am sold. She is so willing and friendly, but you can just see her thinking about things. I love watching the coggs in her little head turn as she figures things out. Fascinating! She is on the more narrow side, which is a change from my wiiiiiiiiide CMK mare, but I've gotten used to it. She just has such a great attitude. She's very typey. Can't mistake her for anything but an arab. <3


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a soft spot for Polish Arabs because both Arabs that I have owned have been Polish. Personally I find them to be beautiful, athletic, smart (too smart, but that's with ALL Arabs!) and overall amazing. I am also rather fond of Egyptian Arabs, but, then again, I've been lucky enough to see some wonderfully bred Arabs. This is the one time I'm actually grateful to live in Arizona- there are LOTS of GREAT Arabs!

Like other people have said, if the horse is an Arab, I'm pretty much already in love with him/ her.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

haleylvsshammy said:


> I have a soft spot for Polish Arabs because both Arabs that I have owned have been Polish. Personally I find them to be beautiful, athletic, smart (too smart, but that's with ALL Arabs!) and overall amazing. I am also rather fond of Egyptian Arabs, but, then again, I've been lucky enough to see some wonderfully bred Arabs. This is the one time I'm actually grateful to live in Arizona- there are LOTS of GREAT Arabs!
> 
> Like other people have said, if the horse is an Arab, I'm pretty much already in love with him/ her.


Gotta agree with you on all the above. I used to live in Tucson and we showed in Snottsdale frequently. 

One of the best things about all Arabians is, they can make you love looking like an idiot because they out think you so nicely!


----------

